# Is this a good price



## zitheran (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking at buy my first H&K. Found a used P2000SK in my area. Just wandering if it is worth it or if I should buy new.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

$900? Maybe with the extra mags etc. And as I just banned two accounts for spamming with links from the site you listed I'm removing the URL.

Budsgunshop has the same gun for under $800.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/47/products_id/15361

Check around for cost of mags, as the holster goes unnamed, can't really comment on that. But find the cheapest place for mags, (typically Cheaper Than Dirt) and add that to the Buds gun and see if you can come in under $900 which I think you can.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Guessing from VAMarine's post the one in question was $900. Used, that's HIGH! Heck, even new that's kinda high. I know I paid a lot less than that.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems a little high to me, but I only know what my buyers guide says.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Under 800.00 is a good price.


----------

